# ABGA Question?



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

I have a doe that is 50% that gave me 2 bucklings this year. Now I know I cant register them but is there some kind of paper work I cant get that shows the lineage of them? Im pretty sure Ive read somewhere that you can. I have one Id like to go for a breeder but think I could market him better with some kind of paper work. Hes out of a Frontline express son an my James Bond an Ripper doe. Thanks.


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok so I found where I had read about the Record of Pedigree couldn't think of that for the life of me when I was posting earlier. So I have contacted ABGA about it cause I couldn't find a thing about it. So we will see.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't know.... ? 

Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Maybe just send his pedigree with him? He isn't able to be registered, so his kids wouldn't be able to be registered, not sure if I'd pay any kind of $$ for the pedigree?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes that's what it's for is to give to the buyer for kinda a proof that what your saying is true. To be honest I don't remember what the cost was when I looked into it but doing some thinking I didn't find it worth it. Usually anyone buying unregistered animals are just looking at the animal it's self maybe even the parents. I have never had anyone question what I say on really any buck I have sold. 
But it is just one so if you think it will help to for it  just make sure you explain you can't register so you don't end up with mad buyers on your hands.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DMSMBoers (Dec 23, 2013)

He has wether lines so the ppl Id like to market him too wont care about registering him or the offspring. If they cross him on 100% does the offspring can be registered. I contacted ABGA an the person I chose to email is at Nationals so might send another or wait till Nationals are over. Not sure on how much the pedigree will cost if its 20 bucks that wouldnt be a bad price.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd definitely wait until National's are over. Good luck


----------

